# Help with ID. SP.44?



## vdubber (Feb 23, 2012)

i was given some fish and i am trying to identify the species.
this guys is about 1.5-2" in length, and some smaller similar fish are 1"
is this sp.44, and if so m or f?


----------



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks to be species 44 male


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

If you want to be 100% sure (not to discredit the previous poster, though),
check out this forum:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=14

The big cichlid experts go there and they can tell you what it is 100%.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

mistersprinkles said:


> if you want to be 100% sure (not to discredit the previous poster, though),
> check out this forum:
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=14
> ...


 its a male # species 44


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Its definitely male and I'd say sp.44 ....I just posted a pic of mine in another post. Looks very similar. Its really hard with Vics to nail down a species.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

cinsal09 said:


> Its definitely male and I'd say sp.44 ....I just posted a pic of mine in another post. Looks very similar. Its really hard with Vics to nail down a species.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


 its a #44, male


----------

